# Don't swallow Chewing Gum!



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Don't swallow Chewing Gum!


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Blimey...She looks a right stuck up cow.... :roll: :lol:


----------



## Jansen (Oct 8, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## jamietd (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I bet when that bubble bursts, it stinks.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

If those pants cost £2.50, at least £1.50 worth got stuck up her crack!


----------

